# Recipes!



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

Since changing what you eat is one of the biggest solutions to IBS, I thought that we could use this to post a few of our favourite 'safe' recipes for the rest of us. I'm not sure about other people, but sometimes I get sick of eating the same things over and over, but afraid to venture out into new things because of the potential consequences. Also, I have some of these IBS cookbooks, but I find they're sometimes a little too complicated for day-to-day cooking. So that all being said, here's my first one:Rice Casserole [this is my own name -- I sort of came up with this trying to make soup but adding too much rice.







] makes 8-12 servings - 12 c Water- 1/2 chicken and 1/2 veggie bouillon (often I use a less than would be needed for 12 cups water)- Assorted Veggies (potatoes, carrots, broccoli celery -- depends on how much you can fit in your pot) - 3-4 Breasts Boneless Skinless Chicken (could possibly sub other things -- Tofu etc., although I've never tried)- 1 Chopped Onion- 2 Cloves Crushed Garlic- 1 tbs Parsley- 1 tbs Oregano- 1 1/2 tbs Basil- 1 tsp Rosemary- 1 tsp Thyme- 2 Bay Leaves- 4 c Rice- Salt and Pepper to taste Add the veggies first to simmering water with the bouillon into a large pot. Cut up chicken breasts into cubes and add after. Add all spices. Let boil for a little bit. Add rice. Let simmer until most, if not all, of the water has been absorbed by the rice. Whole process takes about 2 hrs from start to finish, but makes a pile of food that you can freeze and save for weeks. Feel free to experiment with the spices -- I don't usually measure them out, more going by taste.


----------



## AlittleFaithHelps (May 22, 2002)

that sounds great! If you go to www.eatingforibs.com and go to the message boards there, they have even more recipes you can browse. also, www.fatfree.com has tons of wonderful incredibly fat free recipes


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You beat me to it! I was going to suggest Heather Van Vorus Peppermint Fudge cake! Mmmm...to die for!


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

Thanks for the info -- I just posted it at the other site.


----------

